# Knotheads Seabass pic from last year



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*test*











how to upload pic to here??


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Here you go Brain


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, ya'll must have been doing some *deep* dropping. Big seabass with their swim bladders coming out their mouths...


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*that's right*

Yes, it's was fish at 50 mile offshore and 
about 230ft deep sea.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SF, yeah all the fish come up that way.
The good news is that it is exceptionally
rare to catch anything under the legal
size limit. I have had trips on the Super
Sport out there where I did not see
a single short fish. That is with 55 folks
with most having close to a limit of fish.


----------

